# New Toshiba player coming to my house



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

I announced this in another thread. I wanted something with analogue stereo audio outputs. We have a new 1080p TV and want to see all that goodness. 




> I ended up ordering the Toshiba HDA30. It comes with 2 movies and a rebate for 5 more. It has analogue stereo audio outputs. I think they work full time. I ordered a HDMI cable from Monoprice.
> 
> On one hand I kind of wanted a Bluray player because they seem to be winning the war. I am going HD DVD because this war is lowering prices and that helps a lot. It is why I bought an AMD powered computer for about 1/4 of what I used to pay.
> 
> This player should keep us happy until Bluray equipment reaches $150.00. It will also upconvert our standard DVD's to something better than the 480i we have now.


arty:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats! You will be happy, especially with upconverting of SD-DVD. :T


----------



## gnatnoop (Dec 17, 2007)

bluejay said:


> I announced this in another thread. I wanted something with analogue stereo audio outputs. We have a new 1080p TV and want to see all that goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let us know what your first impressions are of HD vs SD....congratulations! :wave:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> Let us know what your first impressions are of HD vs SD....congratulations!


Yep the high definition really shows off the televisions capabilities. I am waiting for a HDMI cable but used the component cable yesterday. A very sharp picture with no artifacts to speak of. You could see the imitation snow was imitation. I was surprised to see "peach fuzz" on a ladies face. I can't wait till my latest movie order arrives. All is good and I think the new cable will make it a bit better. :dancebanana:


----------

